# Plumbing pranks



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

One of the guys at work has been messing with me pretty good last couple of days( Vic lube on door handles and steering week ) stuff like that any of you know any good pranks I can get em back with?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lock him in the port-o-let.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Lock him in the port-o-let.



And then turn it over. :brows:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Screw his tool bag to the floor.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Duct tape a fish to his exhaust. If you really hate him, blend it and pour it through the windshield splash guard. That's where your blower draws air from.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Years ago I used to work with a guy who was always angering everyone in the shop with his hack work. ... one day we rerouted the windshield washer hose on his truck into the cab pointed at the drivers seat and threw a little dirt on the windshield. ..later we were watching when he got in, seen the windshield was dirty and got sprayed in the face...we must have laughed for an hour. ..


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, good lord,don't get me started...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Take those huge zip ties the hvac guys use and put it on their driveline


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Duck Butter the floor and scream get over here run!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Flux in the sweat band of his hard hat.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Aside from the pranks if he's a standup kinda guy, just punch him in the nose and be done with it. You'll both eventually laugh it off and everything will go back to normal. You will likely be strong allies after that. Unless of course he pulls out a gun and starts shooting people.

On second thought, I guess I'd still go with potty tipping. :laughing:


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

He's an awsome guy it's all in good fun...thanks fellas


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Used those paper dots from the hole punches and throw like a million of them in his vent in his car. Then turn the vent blower to high so when he starts his car up it will blow all over the place like confetti


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Faucet grease or propicone on windshield wipers


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Crumble up a loaf of bread on his car in a area dense with birds


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

If you do new construction... Hang his lunch box from some thing that requires work to get down a sprinkler line, conduit, no hub...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tap con his lunch box to the floor... (buy him a new one, but it's worth it.)


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

These are great... I gave him a flick to the bag and got him good so I'd imagine Monday he's gonna get me ...just tryin to plan my next attack lol


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was in trade school we would drill tiny holes in the PVC pipe in the house mock up. When they would go to fill it with a water test it was like 30 little pin holes of water squirting out of the pipe and fittings. That did not go over well.😳but we never got caught.😜


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wire a "make on rise" strap on aquastat to the horn circuit in his work truck.. Then attach the aquastat to the lower radiator hose.. 
When the truck warms up the horn will blow until the engine cools off..


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

heaan said:


> Crumble up a loaf of bread on his car in a area dense with birds


if someone did that to my personal truck, they would have a black eye or worse.

:blink:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would have jacked his car up on cinder blocks too. April fool is comin. Plan wiseley.


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Dad worked at a shipyard. I've heard stories of a tool box with the bottom cut out welded to the floor over a hole on the deck. some one asks some unsuspecting person for a tool out of the tool box only to find a head (sticking up through the hole in the deck and toolbox) inside.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Wire a "make on rise" strap on aquastat to the horn circuit in his work truck.. Then attach the aquastat to the lower radiator hose..
> When the truck warms up the horn will blow until the engine cools off..


A true boiler guy here!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've heard of guys drilling a small hole in someones toolbox and filling it with expanding spray foam insulation.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

CTs2p2 said:


> Wire a "make on rise" strap on aquastat to the horn circuit in his work truck.. Then attach the aquastat to the lower radiator hose..
> When the truck warms up the horn will blow until the engine cools off..


Easy on there macgyver, lol


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Fire off 4lbs of root-x in the back of his van


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

tie wire some hilt shot to his headers of his truck


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Lock him in the Porto-Potty-then throw 4 lbs of RootX down the vent pipe. Or an M80-either way.
Or wait till he's under a sink and shoot off the potato gun! Omg I forgot I had one. That chit is crazy loud!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Watch his habits.....when does he use the bathroom and go #2? Go in before and switch all the toilet paper rolls with a 3" piece of pvc and 1 layer of toilet paper wrapped around it.

If you work in different areas.....next times a pressure test is performed, walk under his work and sprinkle a couple drops of water....I use a hole in a water bottle cap....then walk away. Let someone else find it. Works even better if he's a setting fixtures.

put a padlock on his hardhat or lockout with 10 locks on his tool bag

get fiberglass insulation and rub it on his sweatband of his hardhat

get a hilti red shot and hold it with vise grips and drop it straight on the ground behind him when he's concentrating.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh my favorite.....disconnect the drain on the pisser in the portajohn

and put ketchup or grape jelly under the toilet seat with a hole aiming inward and at their legs. Works better when used with the toilet paper trick


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

If there is an animal he is afraid of put it in his lunch pail. My helper who says he is the great white hunter was spooked by a small raccoon one day after pranking our senior plumber, so myself and the older plumber caught it and put in in his back pack he used to bring his lunch in. (we hid his lunch first). At lunch time he was bragging how his lunch was so much better than ours and he opened the bag to a raccoon and empty containers. He jumped about 20. Feet.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

A small rock in the hubcap on one of his rear wheels


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some good stuff here. We will throw rocks at the port-a-potty when someone is using it, dropped a brick down the p-a-p vent, duct taped the door shut. I play the trumpet, so I'll blow through the pex on one end of a manifold while they are at the other end, or I'll use a long piece and scare them from below while they are running the venting in the attic.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man viscous here.

Use screws to attach sunglasses to the underside of a sub-floor, (on each side so you don't damage things), can be used on wallets, tools, etc.

Pop one plug wire off his vehicle.

Sawdust in the lunch pale.


----------

